# 0321 contract



## manwithbeard (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey everyone, im going to MEPS soon and then signing an 0321 or 0311 contract, I know that if you sign a recon contract and fail your screwed from what i've read, but I was just wondering if since I am a very strong swimmer 500m in 12:50 can tread for an hour, 250 pft and everything and I know its not all physical but mental, Is getting an 0321 contract the right path into recon and if I keep up training and have a "die before I give up" mentality do you think I will be successful and any advice on prep is really helpful.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 25, 2016)

It's easy.  Don't quit.  It has been quite some time since I ran or administered a recon screener but the standard used to be a 275 PFT for enlisted (285 for officers), a 500m swim in under 15 minutes in cammies, a first class swim qual and a 40 minute tread.  The old standard for the 500m in UDT shorts was 12:30.  I would work on improving both your swim and your PFT. Reconnaissance Training Company


----------



## Gunz (Oct 26, 2016)

manwithbeard said:


> Hey everyone, im going to MEPS soon and then signing an 0321 _*or*_ 0311 contract...



Sounds like you already made up your mind which contract to sign .  The drawback with washing out is the possibility of getting assigned to a non-infantry MOS per the needs of the Corps. So...that should be some incentive to prepare yourself to do what @Teufel advises, Don't Quit...and good luck!


----------

